# Who needs training treats??



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm a bit stingy on the training treats and have often wondered if that's the reason Harry is not very motivated from time to time. 

Anyway after two and a half weeks in doggy prison as I went on my holiday, we rejoiced at our happy reunion. Again we play fetch before breakfast to get the exercise he needs and repeated he returned the toy to me. At last!! Result!!

Well this evening after his walk but before dinner he needs to exhaust some extra energy. Again we play fetch and each time he returns it to me. Well now am starting g to feel guilty as not once have I given him a treat. Well on his next return with the toy I give him a treat. Yum. He gobbles happily. I throw the toy and say fetch. No movement. He just looks at me. Checks my hands. Checks the sideboard where the treats are sitting. Umm. 

Maybe he is not as treat motivated as I thought??? Maybe he like to play fetch for the fun of it. Maybe the treat is a major distraction??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would not treat for playing fetch. The game is its own reward. I treat if Swizzle is learning something new, he is in a stressful situation or as general reinforcement for already learned behavior. The reward does not always have to be food. Some time the reward is throwing a fetch toy, a tug of war game, or vocal praise. I like to mix it up. I am liberal on training treats but they are tiny.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Well. Maybe my posting was not completely unclear. Its the first time Harry consistently played fetch properly. Usually fetch consists of me throwing the toy he runs for it. Chews it in the spot. Or he may run part way back then decide to stop and chew. Or he ignores it and I fetch myself. Its a game of frustration. 

So I suppose it counts as a new trick completed. Ho hum. Seems new tricks can be completed without treats. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Treats are not always come in a form of food, they can also come in form of play or as rubbing your hand along their ears/head, etc.

I think you finally get your Harry to understand that by bringing you the ball means you keep playing which to him is a treat. I'm so happy when they finally getting it.

Happy fetch!


----------

